# 2012 2500 HD 2 plug to MM2 with 3 plugs



## iraqnbackvet (Sep 28, 2014)

I want to install my 2007 MM2 3 plug plow onto my 2012 2500HD but truck has the 2 plug with 3 port module. The 11 pin plugs from the plow and the truck are both male. Is there a plow side adapter/replacement harness? What am I up against? Is it even possible?

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your missing something. 
The 12 trk, is it a fleet flex system? (Probably is being a 12) 
Who installed the wiring?


----------



## iraqnbackvet (Sep 28, 2014)

*Fleet Flex? Not sure*

I installed the harness. I was sold a harness and push plates from Craigslist that stated they were take off parts from another 2012 for a MM2 plow. The harness went in no problem, but me being a dope didnt even notice the 2 plug thing until after. I got the MM2 plow from a friend and discovered it has 3 plugs.....and here I am. Turns out the harness and plates are for a Western Ultrasuperdupermount or something. I was told the western harness and the Fisher harness are the same....but I have no idea. Ive been a mechanic my whole life and never realized how complicated the evolution of plows has been over the years. Like a moving target. It would be nice if there was actually a 3 plug harness available. Help!!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, fisher and western ARE compatible, (same company owns western, fisher, blizzard. almost all parts match)
heres where you need to do some home work.
WHAT did you buy? an ISO module system or fleet flex system? any part numbers on the wiring or the iso box?
you have a few (not many options) 
1). change your truckside wiring over to match your truck....might be about 600.00 +
2). change your plow over to fleet flex ( i'm not evern sure this would be cost effective but throwing this out there) 
so, do your homework, and get back to us. I just did a quick search from the sponcers and found all the parts you would need


----------



## iraqnbackvet (Sep 28, 2014)

*OK Heres what I have*

I do in fact have a complete Fleet Flex harness with the 2 plugs, a 3 port iso module 29070. I have the controller harness/plug into the cab that is a 4 pin type. Im told I need a kit 21369 (I cant kind it anywhere online for a price),
a 1121 relay, an adapter of some sort and a 4 pin controller.
I dont know what exactly the 21369 kit consists of. So KIT...RELAY...ADAPTER...4 pin CONTROLLER. Apparently I will then be able to run any setup (2 or 3 plug).

Mike


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would call a dealer at this point


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should need push plates, control harness, 6 pin control and solenoid/relay/marshmallow (we here at PS have renamed solenoid/relay to marshmallow) and short piece of battery cable. You should be able to use fleet flex power harness, you just won't be using the two small pins in that harness. Western push plates will not work with fisher. 4 pin control is for fleet flex. Short piece of battery cable is to go from battery to marshmallow.


----------



## iraqnbackvet (Sep 28, 2014)

*Here is what I need*

....to move to Florida.

THANK YOU for the help! I have learned a ton about plows, harnesses, controls etc in the past several days. I hate them all. Haha.
To convert my Fleet Flex harness setup to Minute Mount 3 plug I need:

Isolation Module Conversion Kit 26431 $214.00 ish
4 Post solenoid 5794K-1 $12.00 ish
Pos Batt Cable 22511 $8.00 ish I'll make one
Fisher Adapter Plug 29047 $15.00 ish

This kit will apparently allow me to hook up either a 2 plug or 3 plug plow. I also think my 6 pin fishstick will be usable with this kit as well.
Let me know if I'm wrong on any of this.


----------



## JDWard (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi All, I am new to this site and looking for similar info.
I have a complete setup still on a truck. 2002 Fisher Minute mount 2, 4 port, controlls and plow on a 2001 Dodge ram 1500.
I just got a 2017 Dodge ram 1500 that has a 3 port 2 wire set up already on it. Can I rewire my 3 wire plow to work on my 2 wire truck?? I would much rather do that than rewire the truck side. Any info would be great


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JDWard said:


> Hi All, I am new to this site and looking for similar info.
> I have a complete setup still on a truck. 2002 Fisher Minute mount 2, 4 port, controlls and plow on a 2001 Dodge ram 1500.
> I just got a 2017 Dodge ram 1500 that has a 3 port 2 wire set up already on it. Can I rewire my 3 wire plow to work on my 2 wire truck?? I would much rather do that than rewire the truck side. Any info would be great


Short answer: no. You would need to convert the truck to 3 plug. If you aren't going to use the 2002 any more, all the parts you would need would be salvageable from that truck except for adapter 29047 for the 3 port. If you are keeping that truck, converting the other truck would make the plow compatible between both

Long answer: kinda. It would require both a plow side module and solenoid that your plow will have neither the bracket nor cover for so you'd have to fabricate or Jerry rig both


----------



## JDWard (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks, I am not keeping the 01. So whatever I need to do to the plow to make it compatible with my 3 port 2 wire 2017 truck is the way I want to go. I really dont want to get into rewiring the truck. I am confused as to why I cant rewire the plow?? Up, down, left, right and lights how difficult can it be? Gotta be a way !!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JDWard said:


> I am confused as to why I cant rewire the plow?? Up, down, left, right and lights how difficult can it be? Gotta be a way !!!


For the reason I already mentioned - on the 2 plug setup, there is a module, similar (but different) to the module under the hood now, that is mounted on the plow. And there is no solenoid on the truck, it gets mounted on the plow. Those both need protection as they are not weather proof. On the 2 plug plow, there are brackets to mount them as well as a plastic cover to protect them. If you want to Jerry rig something up to do that, you can make it work. You'd need the solenoid, module, valve harness, and power/ground cable.


----------



## JDWard (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank You !
I am fine with all of that. I just need to know what parts I need and You have already stated that. A wiring diagram would be helpful, if at all available.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can get you a list of part #s tomorrow at work


----------



## JDWard (Nov 22, 2020)

Fantastic! Thanks so much


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> I can get you a list of part #s tomorrow at work


So thats why it takes sooooooooooo long to get plows installed......


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JDWard said:


> Fantastic! Thanks so much


Plow module: 49567
Power cable: 42015
Motor Solenoid: 42901
Control harness: 28581
Battery cable: 29071

If you don't have the 2 plug controller, you'll need part # 29800 also

The bracket for the module is 42287 - I have no idea if you can adapt it to a non-fleetflex plow, I suspect not, but might be better than nothing as a starting point.



dieselss said:


> So thats why it takes sooooooooooo long to get plows installed......


No one asked for comments from the peanut gallery


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JDWard said:


> A wiring diagram would be helpful, if at all available.


See below - your plow will not use (or have) Port C nor the wiring going to Port C.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

You can buy the fleet flex plow upgrade kit that will make your 3 plug plow a 2 plug you just need to make a box to put the parts in and keep em out of the salt, i made some aluminum boxes for a few people when i did the conversion for them


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Here is the kit i mentioned just make something to protect the plow module and the solenoid from road salt and grime


----------



## JDWard (Nov 22, 2020)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> Here is the kit i mentioned just make something to protect the plow module and the solenoid from road salt and grime


Where is this kit available? Does it come with instructions?
Thanks so much.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

JDWard said:


> Where is this kit available? Does it come with instructions?
> Thanks so much.


Storks plows idk about instructions but its really straight forward


----------

